# MOA. Because some people may be confused.



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Minute of Angle (MOA) | National Shooting Sports Foundation

Good stuff.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Minute of Angle (MOA) | National Shooting Sports Foundation
> 
> Good stuff.


Thanks, . . . good stuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Not exactly. 
MOA stands for Minute Of Angle. A full circle is divided into 360 degrees and each degree is divided into 60 minutes. Thus, there are 21,600 minutes in a full circle (360 x 60 = 21,600). A minute is a small angle, but it's exactly what's needed for gun sights. A rule of thumb is that changing a sight's elevation setting by 1 minute of angle changes the bullet's impact point by 1 inch at 100 yards. A more exact value and how it's arrived at is shown below:

A circle with a 100 yard radius (distance from the center to the edge) would have a circumference of approximately 628.32 yards or 22,619 inches (100 x 2 x pi = 628.32 {pi is about 3.1416}). Dividing the circumference in inches by the number of minutes in a full circle gives a value of about 1.047 inches (22619 / 21600 = 1.047). Thus, changing a sight's elevation setting by 1 minute of angle changes the bullet's impact point by 1.047 inches at 100 yards. And the bullet's impact point would change by 2.094 inches at 200 yards (1.047 x 2) and change by 3.141 inches at 300 yards (1.047 x 3).


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

alterego said:


> Not exactly.
> MOA stands for Minute Of Angle. A full circle is divided into 360 degrees and each degree is divided into 60 minutes. Thus, there are 21,600 minutes in a full circle (360 x 60 = 21,600). A minute is a small angle, but it's exactly what's needed for gun sights. A rule of thumb is that changing a sight's elevation setting by 1 minute of angle changes the bullet's impact point by 1 inch at 100 yards. A more exact value and how it's arrived at is shown below:
> 
> A circle with a 100 yard radius (distance from the center to the edge) would have a circumference of approximately 628.32 yards or 22,619 inches (100 x 2 x pi = 628.32 {pi is about 3.1416}). Dividing the circumference in inches by the number of minutes in a full circle gives a value of about 1.047 inches (22619 / 21600 = 1.047). Thus, changing a sight's elevation setting by 1 minute of angle changes the bullet's impact point by 1.047 inches at 100 yards. And the bullet's impact point would change by 2.094 inches at 200 yards (1.047 x 2) and change by 3.141 inches at 300 yards (1.047 x 3).


The video states that these are rounded figures, and alludes to your math for more accurate figures, but for the purposes of this post, it serves just fine. Some people seem to think that a 1 minute gun at 50-100 yards suddenly becomes a 2 or greater minute gun at larger distances.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As long as I can hit the heads of the "protesters" ...er I mean "zombies"...at a reasonable distance, I'm OK.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To much math for my pea brain! I keep shooting till they go down. Hey! You damn kids! get of my damn lawn!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Slippy said:


> As long as I can hit the heads of the "protesters" ...er I mean "zombies"...at a reasonable distance, I'm OK.


Bad Slippy, Baaaddd Slippy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Minute of Angle (MOA) | National Shooting Sports Foundation
> 
> Good stuff.


Excellent post, and excellent reminder of what we should all know.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For most purposes the 1" = 1 MOA at 100 yards is good enough. If you are writing software you need to be more accurate. The part that seems to confuse people id that it takes twice the scope adjustment at 50 yards that it would take at 100 and only half the adjustment at 200 yards. For most it seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> For most purposes the 1" = 1 MOA at 100 yards is good enough. If you are writing software you need to be more accurate. The part that seems to confuse people id that it takes twice the scope adjustment at 50 yards that it would take at 100 and only half the adjustment at 200 yards. For most it seems counter-intuitive.


It is strange. I spent the rest of the night, after posting this, looking at ballistics tables of different rounds in my calibers. It helps me visualize the process of making each shot at each distance. I have decided that I will probably be spending a lot of time at the range comparing my shots to the ballistics tables and seeing where I end up. Personalized tables that I can keep with my kit will be made. Based on the reading I've been doing, I will have better luck with reloaded ammo, so I'll be looking into cost vs effect.

As is, I have no issues saying I can "take the shot" at 2-300 meters with my current setup and ammo.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I finally know what a MOA is, and it is so simple.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I finally know what a MOA is, and it is so simple.


Moa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

:mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why range estimation is so important


----------

